
Mellified man - pmoriarty
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mellified_man
======
wutbrodo
For a similar practice that we actually know happened, Japanese self-
mummification is fascinating and gruesome:

[https://www.damninteresting.com/sokushinbutsu-the-ancient-
bu...](https://www.damninteresting.com/sokushinbutsu-the-ancient-buddhist-
mummies-of-japan/)

------
geoah
The first time I heard about this term and practice was in Ian McDonald's "the
dervish house"[1]. It's definitely one of my favourite sci-fi books of the
past couple of years. I'd suggest that you check it out if you're into this
kind of stuff.

1\.
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dervish_House](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Dervish_House)

------
mdturnerphys
Related to the voluntary aspect:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokushinbutsu](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sokushinbutsu)

------
praptak
Just an ancient urban legend. I flagged this.

~~~
grzm
If you think a post is inappropriate for HN, just flag and move on.

 _If you flag something, please don 't also comment that you did._

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

